
Ask HN: Comment tool for web pages, for collaborative editing? - jonahx
I am looking for a js library that allows readers to add google doc &#x2F; MS Word style comment bubbles to a sentence or word they highlight.  It should work on any web page.<p>The closest I&#x27;ve found so far is annotator.js [0].  The problem is that, after adding a comment, the text is merely highlighted, and you have to mouse over it to <i>view</i> the comment again.  In contrast, Google doc comments are always visible in the sidebar (unless you hide them).<p>Is there an open source js library that provides similar functionality?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;annotatorjs.org&#x2F;
======
tedmiston
It sounds like the field you're interested in is web annotation [1].

Genius [2] is one option. Note that all annotations are public, not just
visible to your friends, and also that they can be changed and edited by
moderators, etc. Here's what a news article looks like with annotations:

[http://genius.it/8344534/www.theverge.com/2015/12/7/9861372/...](http://genius.it/8344534/www.theverge.com/2015/12/7/9861372/spotify-
year-in-review-artist-payment-royalties?filter=annotator:tmist)

Hypothesis [3] is another worth looking into.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation)

2: [http://genius.com/web-annotator](http://genius.com/web-annotator)

3: [https://hypothes.is](https://hypothes.is)

------
giulioandreini
Another alternative is Pundit Annotator. You can find the Chrome Extension
here:

[http://thepund.it/annotator](http://thepund.it/annotator)

Check it out

